# rome libertine boots



## BostonRider (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the rome Libertines , I only have 3 days on them so far , but they are VERY comfortable. I dont see my feet ever getting cold in them either. The liner in them is very high quality IMO , i tried on about 10 diffrent pairs before i settled one these. Everyone's feet are diffrent , So i would suggest trying both pairs on that you are interested in. also keep in mind the libertines pack out about .25-.5 of a size.


----------



## rolemodel (Oct 12, 2009)

Ohh okay, so your sayin these are true to size and push out so get a snug boot?


----------



## BostonRider (Nov 27, 2010)

I wear an 11.5 -12 Shoe depending on brand. I have an 11.5 Boot. My toes just touched the front when i bought them ( I also have super feet lines wich "pull" back ur toes a little". I would suggest just trying on a pair as everyone's feet are diffrent , but i love them so far.


----------

